
Ask HN: Tools for building high performance REST API in 2019 - 120bits
Hi HN,<p>I was wondering what tools can I use to build REST API from scratch.<p>EDIT: I was planning to setup my own server. Have an API gateway and use PostGreSQL.<p>Thanks,
======
mindcrime
Could you be a little more specific about your requirements / constraints?
Otherwise, you aren't asking anything here that couldn't be answered with a
trivial Google search.

~~~
120bits
Sorry, I have edited my question. I'm planning to build something from
scratch. Setup my own server, have an API gateway(similar to AWS) and use
PostGreSQL. Thanks.

------
vincent_s
Lumen (PHP, micro-framework by Laravel):
[https://lumen.laravel.com/](https://lumen.laravel.com/)

------
codegeek
I would use Golang and Postgresql. Possibly add the Chi library for routing
and may be GORM for ORM (if you don't want to deal with more direct SQL).

------
k0t0n0
Give golang, gorm, and fresh a shot

~~~
CodeKommissar
Sorry to ask, but what's fresh?

------
ramon
Bare metal or VM - Loopback.io PaaS - AWS Lambda, Firebase Your own cluster -
Kubernetes

~~~
120bits
Bare Metal. I was thinking on setting up my own server.

~~~
ramon
[https://loopback.io/](https://loopback.io/)

------
iDemonix
It might help to mention what skills you already have, or languages you
already know?

~~~
120bits
Java, Python and Nodejs. But I'm not fixated to use these. I can learn new
tech if its better.

